# bbs ch color suggestions?



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

Well basically I was wondering if any one had any sugestions, I picked up a set of bbs ch's for around the price of reps and idk if silver is good enough for me I wanna make them stand out I've never been the best at color coordnating, but the car is a black b5 audi, thought like powder blue or something along those lines any sugestions are welcomed!


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

pics of ideas lemme know::::
gold:
bbs ch gold by vegamotion, on Flickr

red
bbs ch red by vegamotion, on Flickr

pink
bbs ch pink by vegamotion, on Flickr

blueish green
bbs ch blue green by vegamotion, on Flickr

blue
bbs ch blue by vegamotion, on Flickr


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

Black with a thin white stripe at the lip looks pretty good on black. 
(This is silver, but you get the idea)








Black with a thin red stripe looks good also.


----------



## phiggapride (Feb 19, 2009)

*color*

the black with the red stip looks the best


----------



## vegamotion (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm if i did that id have to get those center caps, those are nicer than the carbon fiber center caps i have, ive gotten a couple pms with ppl flippin out over me even thinking about painting ch's, i dont see the big deal, i threw the coin for them, and i want a more personal look thats on me, lol, oh a audi with ch's? never heard of such a thing!! i do suppose pink is abit extreme tho lol


----------

